# My blue violacea (HP Norton X)



## Gilda (Aug 16, 2012)

It is much darker in person, same color as the lip and bottom of petals ALL over....soooo happy after waiting 4 years for a bloom !:clap:
The cross is (Blue Genes x Indigo Blue)


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful:drool::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing bloom!


----------



## Carkin (Aug 16, 2012)

That is drop dead gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2012)

Carkin said:


> That is drop dead gorgeous!!! :drool:


Exactly!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2012)

:drool: what a color :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2012)

Wonderful color and a violacea this color almost started a
war on OSF when a poster (who doesn't grow Phals.) called
a flower like yours impossible and accused an AOS judge and a student judge liars.

Anyway, I have two blue violaceas from Rob Shepherd at
Sapphire Dragon and both are gorgeous and rather amazing. Your bloom is stunning!


----------



## chrismende (Aug 17, 2012)

Fabulous! I have a blue violacea plant that is just sitting. Hopefully it will come to it's senses soon and agree with my culture.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 17, 2012)

Worth the wait :clap:


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 17, 2012)

abax said:


> Wonderful color and a violacea this color almost started a
> war on OSF when a poster (who doesn't grow Phals.) called
> a flower like yours impossible and accused an AOS judge and a student judge liars.
> 
> ...



Angela, don't start **** here for attention! This photo is far more better/true than that one at OSF. Get a life, Angela!
FYI, I grew/still grow and know about Phals more than you can imagine, and those photos at Saphire Dragon are photo-shopped and don't really represent the true color, and you called yourself "professional photographer"? LOL!

Yes, I am that poster at OSF. If anyone here wants to know the whole story, go read it at OSF.


----------



## newbud (Aug 17, 2012)

What is OSF?
Even if someone is putting out incorrect information they don't deserve a tirade like that. You can tell someone and make a point in a nicer conjecture.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice, I have to check to see if I have a blue one. If not next time I'm in SC...


----------



## Tom-DE (Aug 17, 2012)

newbud said:


> Even if someone is putting out incorrect information they don't deserve a tirade like that. You can tell someone and make a point in a nicer conjecture.



That photo at OSF was taken at night with flash..., I think it was quite reasonabl for anyone to ask "What is the true color?" That is how it started...
If you like to comment on it, read that thread at OSF first and see how Angela performed her drama there also.

Gilda, sorry about the hijack.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, very neat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2012)

newbud said:


> What is OSF?
> Even if someone is putting out incorrect information they don't deserve a tirade like that. You can tell someone and make a point in a nicer conjecture.


OSF = Orchid Source Forum


----------



## bcostello (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a blue violacea from the Nortons that is in spike. I hope it is as nice as yours.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 18, 2012)

Great color !


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2012)

Omg!!!!.................


----------



## petro (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonderful! I have a blue violacea that hasn't bloomed yet. I hope it's as lovely (and BLUE) as yours!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 21, 2012)

Great job Gilda - looks really good.


----------

